# Can cops tell if you are high



## rebelwithoutacause (Mar 3, 2006)

Is there a test that cops can do on you to see if you're high at the moment?  I heard that they couldn't prove you were smoking if you didn't admitt it but it doesn't sound true to me.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 3, 2006)

rebelwithoutacause said:
			
		

> Is there a test that cops can do on you to see if you're high at the moment? I heard that they couldn't prove you were smoking if you didn't admit it but it doesn't sound true to me.


Most states have a blood/urine test requirement if requested. In Florida, if you refuse, it's an automatic suspension of your licence for a year. It was a few years ago anyway. Your state might have the same type of thing.

If a cop payed attention in cop school, there are certain things they can use to judge if your high or not.

1. Are your eyes dilated?
2. Are your eyes also bloodshot?
3. Are your speech patterns hesitant or slurred?
4. Is your coordination very bad?

If the answer to these questions is yes, then the man is prob going to bust your ass and try to put you in a cage.

I haven't ever heard of a chem test that a cop can do at the scene.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 3, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> 1. Are your eyes dilated?


 
This one is impossible to beat. They use the flashlight and have treining to tell if the body is under the influence of anything by the way the body reacted to the light. If you don't show other sypmtoms then you might beat it. Been there done that, and didn't get busted as I didn't show the other signs, but he did hesitate and check twice.   Just don't act like you did anything wrong is the key. beacuse what did you do wrong? what weed? hehehee


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 4, 2006)

i been stoped two times ,both with my freind and he had 16 oz in a pizza box right in the cops view.dont try to act normal ,thats what gets you caught.your hearts gowing ,to be beating out your chest ,just go along with the situation, in your fine,write when he about to bring you the ticket,ask, can i just pay it off and i wont have to come to court .and you should be fine ,only ask that one question , you ask two are more ,they get ,so damn suspicouse, its not even funny.if they wanna search you or your car, first tell them ,i feel like your kidda harassing me. thel going say something like ,now your starting to make a little suspicouse ,thelle threaten you with getting the dogs out and impounding your car .thats when you tell them go head search ,search me too ,thell change there minds quick .and start blabbing on how they can screw you over .there going keep asking you do you have anything in the car ,always say no ,doesnt matter how many times they ask you ,if you get caught ,thell slap the same charge on you regardless.then you get a pretty high ticket.alot of ways people get caught is having it in the open.just something i learned from experience,


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Mar 4, 2006)

I don't know how widely it's being used by law enforcement, but some SCHOOLS have started using some sort of chemical test that makes your fingers turn purple if there's thc on them and I think red if there's cocaine. Has anybody else heard about this? I remember reading about it a few years ago, but haven't heard anything about it recently. I could only find this product, which is used for immediate testing of residue(including pot ash) but nothing for if it's on your hands. I'll keep looking though... 
http://www.craigmedical.com/Drug_Detection_Lab.htm


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Mar 4, 2006)

I FOUND IT!!!! Here's a link to something similar to what I was talking about. 
http://www.testsymptomsathome.com/MSI01_faq.asp

Scary stuff. I hope cops don't start using it.


----------



## Rambo4104 (Mar 5, 2006)

probably, but for parents, just say you dont feel good...thats that 


(to be honest, my dad knows when im high, and never lets me leave the house when i am, i should mention he had 40 plants in his dads backyard when he was my age(16), so hes also obviously been high more then me, long story about how he finally got caught, if you guys really wanna hear it, tell me)


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Mar 5, 2006)

Well, this post has nothing to do with parents, and most people that use this thread don't have that problem as they are either adults or at the very least teenagers with common sense.The "I don't feel well excuse" only works if your parents want to avoid the issue or aare just plain dense. Any decent parent can tell when there kid is high, trust me. No matter how slick you think you are, they know. Besides, this was about cop on-site detection methods, not parental avoidance.


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 5, 2006)

> (to be honest, my dad knows when im high, and never lets me leave the house when i am, i should mention he had 40 plants in his dads backyard when he was my age(16), so hes also obviously been high more then me, long story about how he finally got caught, if you guys really wanna hear it, tell me)
> __________________



Yes, please tell in detail. Should be an intresting read for sure.lol. Serious!


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Mar 5, 2006)

gqone333 said:
			
		

> i been stoped two times ,both with my freind and he had 16 oz in a pizza box right in the cops view.dont try to act normal ,thats what gets you caught.your hearts gowing ,to be beating out your chest ,just go along with the situation, in your fine,write when he about to bring you the ticket,ask, can i just pay it off and i wont have to come to court .and you should be fine ,only ask that one question , you ask two are more ,they get ,so damn suspicouse, its not even funny.if they wanna search you or your car, first tell them ,i feel like your kidda harassing me. thel going say something like ,now your starting to make a little suspicouse ,thelle threaten you with getting the dogs out and impounding your car .thats when you tell them go head search ,search me too ,thell change there minds quick .and start blabbing on how they can screw you over .there going keep asking you do you have anything in the car ,always say no ,doesnt matter how many times they ask you ,if you get caught ,thell slap the same charge on you regardless.then you get a pretty high ticket.alot of ways people get caught is having it in the open.just something i learned from experience,


 
Actually you should never allow a pig to search your car. If you do then you won't be able to get out of it in court by saying there wasn't reasonable suspicion. They will search it anyway and may find it but then you just need to get a lawyer to prove that there wasn't reasonable suspicion to get a warrant which there is a good chance there wont be. Also don't talk to them. But anyway i guess they do have us beat with the dilated pupils. I will definitily not smoke and drive, not worth it plus could kill someone.


----------



## TheBaconChef (Mar 8, 2006)

El Diablo Verde said:
			
		

> I FOUND IT!!!! Here's a link to something similar to what I was talking about.
> http://www.testsymptomsathome.com/MSI01_faq.asp
> 
> Scary stuff. I hope cops don't start using it.


 
Haha, it is scary that they have that, but I would kind of like to get like a bunch of them and go around squirting my house to see what happens. I bet my whole house would start turning colors.

As far as the cops pulling you over, I dont think they would notice if I was high if they pulled me over in the middle of the day and there was no smell in my car and i had clear eyes in. Whenever im driving high I always make sure my car doesnt smell and that I have my clear eyes in. Unless im actually smoking while driving in which case I'd be fucked. If they pulled me over at night and I was driving poorly then they might figure it out with the pupil thing but other then that I think i could fool the bastards.


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 13, 2006)

here to solve your problems just stay way from the pigs


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Mar 13, 2006)

fools...if they wanna bust you. they bust you.


----------

